# Anyone else listen to a lot of their music on a ipod Dock?



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

The reason I ask is I feel they have got really good over the past years.
Obviously like most things you only get what you pay for.
I have a Altec Lansing “in motion max,” it retailed for £160 ($200) about 3 years ago, in fact I was very lucky and bought mine second-hand recently on eBay very cheaply and it’s fantastic!
The detail and clarity rivals my very expensive Hi-Fi, the only downside is lack of deep bass but saying that, considering the size of the unit the bass is remarkably impressive. 
I certainly find it a very satisfying listening experience.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I have an Altec Lansing as well. It comprises probably 40% of my listening, with the remaining amount of time split between my stereo and my iPod with headphones on. I'm no audiophile, but I really like it.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I got these for my iPod. Great sound. http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Port...&qid=1351796001&sr=1-2&keywords=ipod+speakers


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks like this seems to be the one to get now. Though more expensive. But not much more. http://www.amazon.com/Altec-Lansing-iMT810-Digital-Boombox/dp/B004TS2AO8/ref=cm_rdp_product


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I listen to all my music on a dock -- well, one of those little stands. It's plugged in the "big" stereo in the living room.

The wife keeps telling me to put the CDs into storage in the garage, but that's a hard, hard thing to do!


----------

